# Innertube for 74 Collegiate



## gtown (Aug 5, 2020)

Need Innertube for the 74 Collegiate.  Has 26 x 1 1/4 tires.  What is the correct size?


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 5, 2020)

26 x 13/8 should work.  Roger


----------

